# Circles, Dots or Fiber in Scope?



## Mach-X

What is the most popular sight reference in your scope for Vegas? I have always shot a large circle but am considering a big dot to blackout the 10 ring. All thoughts on this welcome.
Thanks


----------



## 60xar

I would say find what works best for you and stick with it, each person has there own preference. I prefer a ring(TrueSpot Sniper scope)


----------



## archerpap

a frosty lens.


----------



## Mach-X

*frosty?*

So the entire target is out of focus? And you just work on good form as the shot progress's? The picture is cool but what does it look like on a vegas face? When its frosted can you still read the target number?
Thanks


----------



## archerpap

All you see is the center of the target. Takes a liitle bit to geet used to, but everything things else is just how you make it. I focus on the target I am shooting, and draw the bow. No need to worry about target numbers or anything else. I see about half the 8 ring, and the rest yellow.


----------



## Mach-X

*I have seen something like that!*

Feather Vision has something like that. The lens actually makes everything look farther away and the center is drilled out. The yellow of the Vegas target looks much closer. I will "frost" it by smearing chapstick on the lens and shoot it to try that.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## redman

The fv lens is called the allusion lens works great for me indoors


----------



## Lien2

60xar said:


> I would say find what works best for you and stick with it, each person has there own preference. I prefer a ring(TrueSpot Sniper scope)


+1
I prefer a circle/ring as well.

Lien2


----------



## The Swami

1/8 inch Flo Green dot.


----------



## DannyB

Always curious what our sports top archers are using. So.... TTT


----------



## 2fingers

I have a black circle around a red fiber. When the fiber is not very bright the circle is very nice.


----------



## Mach-X

*Fingers Pro*

I know one of the pro's Jeff Fabry shoots the freestyle limited uses a large black dot 3/16th of an inch and blocks out the yellow in a vegas face using a 6X lens. I dont know the other pros well enough to ask them.


----------



## N7709K

Lots of them shoot dots.

I prefer a truespot and shoot good with one, but I haven't tried a dot for a long time


----------



## Ginge

just a quick question about dots and rings which side of the scope do you stick them on?


----------



## The Swami

The side of the lens facing you.


----------



## MountainMan86

in response to the lens that is blurred. i believe Specialty Archery makes a two power lens. meaning the lens has two different powers. this will make what you want to focus on crystal clear and everything else blurry but you'll still be able to see. much better than just confined to just a small 8 ring sized whole.


----------



## archerpap

Ask Jesse how he likes his confined lens. It's just something you have to get used to. I tried to shoot a dot, and hate it. One thing it will not work on is a 3D target or an animal target without the center dot. Them you can't tell where you are, but the 3D targets at Redding have an orange dot on them, so it's no different then shooting a paper target. Just center the dot, and let it rip. It's main design is to center all your attention or focus to the center of the target.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

how to do you find the center of the lens to stick on the dot or circle

do you just eyeball it, then adjust your windage and elevation to compensate for it not be PERFECTLY centered


----------



## The Swami

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> how to do you find the center of the lens to stick on the dot or circle
> 
> do you just eyeball it, then adjust your windage and elevation to compensate for it not be PERFECTLY centered


Create a template that allows you to center the reticle. First take the lens out of the scope and trace the outline of the lens.

Then measure the diameter of the circle best you can and divide in half. That will be your radius.

Draw a line through the outline of the lens vertically that cuts the circle in half and then do a line horizontally. You then have what looks to be a crosshair sight on your lens circle. 

If you are careful doing this, you should get the same radius measurement vertically and horizontally. That means that the point where both lines intersect will be the center of the circle.

Lay your lens down perfectly within the circle you have traced and secure it down with tape. Once you have it secured, then place the dot on the lens at the intersection of the lines.

It takes a little work, but it is worth it and not hard to do.


----------



## Bobmuley

The Swami said:


> Create a template that allows you to center the reticle. First take the lens out of the scope and trace the outline of the lens.
> 
> Then measure the diameter of the circle best you can and divide in half. That will be your radius.
> 
> Draw a line through the outline of the lens vertically that cuts the circle in half and then do a line horizontally. You then have what looks to be a crosshair sight on your lens circle.
> 
> If you are careful doing this, you should get the same radius measurement vertically and horizontally. That means that the point where both lines intersect will be the center of the circle.
> 
> Lay your lens down perfectly within the circle you have traced and secure it down with tape. Once you have it secured, then place the dot on the lens at the intersection of the lines.
> 
> It takes a little work, but it is worth it and not hard to do.


I just take the lens out, trace it onto a single sheet of paper, then fold the paper over so that half of the circle folds over onto the other half. Turn 90 degrees and fold it over again. Where the two creases intersect is perfectly centered...mark it.


----------



## The Swami

Bobmuley said:


> I just take the lens out, trace it onto a single sheet of paper, then fold the paper over so that half of the circle folds over onto the other half. Turn 90 degrees and fold it over again. Where the two creases intersect is perfectly centered...mark it.


That is an easier way, but less geekier. 

I like it though.


----------



## 60insideout

*...*

Everyone is probably going to jump on me for this.....You should not be focusing on the target primarily, rather the execution and let aiming be 2nd(executing and seeing what you want to hit. You must be able to SEE what you want to HIT). Execution is the focus, your mind KNOWS what you want to hit. Let the forward motion drive your arrow right into the center. This might not sound logical, but it works!! This is coached by Terry Wunderle(used by Braden Gellenthien). Ok, so what does this have to do with what is in your scope, a ring or frosted lens is what works with this shooting style. Also, if you have a dot(especially a large dot, your mind will move the dot out of the way to see the X). A ring ring or frosted lens will allow your mind to relax. It's ATON easier to 'let the sight float' (when you don't have to look at it constantly), if your using a ring. 

I really like the idea of folding the paper to find the center of the lens! hahaha I will have to try that!


----------



## The Swami

The dot on my lens takes up 2/3 of the white on a 5 spot and the yellow on the Vegas face. I don't have to see the X or the 10 ring, I just have to see the center.

Seeing the center is all that matters. Once my dot is floating in the center, I execute my shot. The dot on my lens is now part of the target. I don't have to peek to see what I am shooting at. I already know. It is the center. It is very relaxing to see that dot just hover in the center. Even when I have shot at the target numerous times and have big holes where the X or 10 is, I can't see them nor do I have to.

You don't have to see what you are shooting at, you just have to see the center. I hope that makes sense.

Where my eyes see, that is where my focus lies. I execute the shot without it being my focus. My focus is the center.


----------



## 60insideout

Ok, makes sense...I like to see what I am going to hit.


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Holy Hanna!*

Justin,
Have you been taking philosophy classes again? Way to make the words flow! Wanna go to redding this year?:teeth: I am ready!


Tim



The Swami said:


> The dot on my lens takes up 2/3 of the white on a 5 spot and the yellow on the Vegas face. I don't have to see the X or the 10 ring, I just have to see the center.
> 
> Seeing the center is all that matters. Once my dot is floating in the center, I execute my shot. The dot on my lens is now part of the target. I don't have to peek to see what I am shooting at. I already know. It is the center. It is very relaxing to see that dot just hover in the center. Even when I have shot at the target numerous times and have big holes where the X or 10 is, I can't see them nor do I have to.
> 
> You don't have to see what you are shooting at, you just have to see the center. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Where my eyes see, that is where my focus lies. I execute the shot without it being my focus. My focus is the center.


----------



## The Swami

IdahoCowboy said:


> Justin,
> Have you been taking philosophy classes again? Way to make the words flow! Wanna go to redding this year?:teeth: I am ready!
> 
> 
> Tim


I've always been this way.  I am going to Redding. I already have my lodging paid for. I always go.  Missed one year in 6 when Pa passed away.


----------



## purplecoffin

I prefer a ring because I am looking through my aim point and just look at what I want to hit. I don't even really notice the ring in my shot sequence as I focus on the center of the target and try to let the shot happen. However, when I shot bowhunter class I custom made a pin that covered all of the yellow on a fita target. If i could see yellow it wasn't right! Different things work for different people. I can't hit crap with a finger release but look at vegas this year. It works for Dietmer. (Spelling?)
Good luck and find what works for you as an individual.
Don


----------



## SD-Archer

Good 'ole fashion 6x lens with .010 fiber up-pin works great for me. Using a #3 (red) 1/16 clarifier in my peep.
Cheers!


----------



## Sturdyman

True Spot 8X with a 3/8 grind, black circle. I love it. Will try the 1/4 grind soon.


----------



## r302

*I've tried them all.*

The best scoring I ever did indoors and at Vegas was with a lighted dot sight with a battery pack called GP, which was a four power scope. No one seems to make any thing like that scope any more. I worn it out, but still have it.

I had good luck with a circle for awhile, but it didn't last for unknown reasons. 

Now I use a green fiber optic and I do okay, but as well as I did with the lighted sight.

r302 :wink:


----------



## brtesite

archerpap said:


> a frosty lens.


it is a knock off of the originator X-View lens.


----------



## redman

The fv lens is called the allusion lens works great for me indoors 
like to see if some one could make one that would work for outdoors


----------



## blademan

*Peep*

Just wondering what size, type of peep you guys use with your scope setup?


----------



## rsw

For indoors, I use a large black dot which will cover 4/5 of the spot leaving just a halo of spot around the dot. I change my peep aperture to the smallest size that the lighting will allow.

Many other pros shoot something similar to this, but you will find all kinds of setups also. I don't like the small fiber optic as, for me, it tends to drift to any hole in the spot which is slightly off center. The large dot eliminates that and also helps me to hold more solidly.


----------

